# Cannot afford the time and price or mma sessions?



## zinalist (Oct 5, 2008)

I go to the gym but I cannot afford training for hours and paying for mma sessions. I 've been warching mma fights for years and almost all theories and styles of each fighter are in my head

I am pretty fit, flexible and strong. 

Is it possible to learn how to be a good figther - not competing - without doing mma lessons.

I am thinking of getting a sparring partner and learning how to fight 

Cheers


----------



## boudy (Mar 11, 2009)

yeh same here. its too damn expensive and u need alot of time...


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

by watching instructionals and sparring with friends you can only get so far you need to take lessons in order to get the real fine points which are what really matter


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

im in the same boat as you, i cant afford it and extreme couture is actually right by my house which sucks. But i got to a regular gym with a boxing ring, punching bag, speed bag, just the basics. Theres about 6 guys who train there are we basically spar and train together for about 4 hours a day. Honestly, if you train hard and push yourself, you can acheieve amazing things without the fancy gyms or big name trainers. good luck!


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like you guys are all paying for internet, probably have cell phones as well. John Fitch lived in his car so he could practice mma. You could do it if it was that high on your priorities.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't Evan Tanner first learn a lot from watching videos?


----------



## PirateNinja415 (Dec 3, 2007)

i think rich franklin did as well. i'm sure you can greatly improve your game by practicing by yourself, but it'll only take you so far. learning from someone who can point out your mistakes and work on your technique is invaluable and really can't be replaced by anything. Mc19, just out of curiosity how much does it cost to train at extreme couture?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

You guys need yourselves a blow up doll, some vaseline, and some king of the cage VHS tapes from the bin at dollar tree. You'll KTFOing fools in no time.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

PirateNinja415 said:


> i think rich franklin did as well. i'm sure you can greatly improve your game by practicing by yourself, but it'll only take you so far. learning from someone who can point out your mistakes and work on your technique is invaluable and really can't be replaced by anything. Mc19, just out of curiosity how much does it cost to train at extreme couture?


New Member Start Up Fee $50 / One Time
All new members will receive a Xtreme Couture Gym Tee.

Limited Membership - Auto Deduct $100 / Month
2 days per week membership with access to all classes and facilities of Xtreme Couture.
1 year contract is required.

Limited Membership - Month to Month - Auto Deduct $125 / Month
2 days per week membership with access to all classes and facilities of Xtreme Couture.
2 month minimum is required. Membership can be cancelled with 30 days written notice to XC.

Monthly Membership - Auto Deduct $165 / Month
A month-to-month membership with access to all classes and facilities of Xtreme Couture. 
1 year contract is required.

Monthly Membership - Month to Month - Auto Deduct $195 / Month
A month-to-month membership with access to all classes and facilities of Xtreme Couture. 
2 month minimum is required. Membership can be cancelled with 30 days written notice to XC.

VIP Gold Member $450 / Month 
Train with professional instructors and Randy Couture! Includes benefits of the Monthly Membership, plus
receive two private training sessions per month with a professional trainer along with two private training
sessions per year with Randy Couture himself. 1 year contract is required.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Learn what you can from instructionals, books, Drilling, etc... Try to find guys will knowledge and soak it up. You can get a lot better without a gym but try to get your finances together because A gym is invaluable. I had a similar predicament so I joined my wrestling team and for three years I watched lots of instructionals, drilled whenever I could, geared my wrestling toward mma, bought thai pads and gloves, just did everything I could on my own and tried to become a better fighter. Once I actually got in a gym I was competing with most of the guys there. I have only been formally training for about 6 months and I am 3-0 so far in mma so I definately think you can improve your game on your own, but at some point you need to get in a gym and have someone far superior to you point of your flaws and help you correct them. Lots of little bad habits you will pick up teaching yourself(me at least) but its easier to fix little things than to teach the whole technique IMO.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Mc19 said:


> New Member Start Up Fee $50 / One Time
> *All new members will receive a Xtreme Couture Gym Tee.*


Holy shit! Sign me up NOW!


----------



## zinalist (Oct 5, 2008)

That's solid techniques, kamikaze145 and a good fight 

There is also the French kickboxer and actor, Geronimo - he learned fighting by himself in his garage 

Any need for any books? by the way

Cheers


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Those prices are not that bad to be honest, $200 per month gets you a lot.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

slugfest said:


> Those prices are not that bad to be honest, $200 per month gets you a lot.


 when your a full time student and have no money, its a lot.


----------



## StrikerMMA (Mar 15, 2009)

zinalist said:


> I go to the gym but I cannot afford training for hours and paying for mma sessions. I 've been warching mma fights for years and almost all theories and styles of each fighter are in my head
> 
> I am pretty fit, flexible and strong.
> 
> ...


No. This might make you better than the average Joe but a skilled fighter will beat you. Nothing compares to real professional mat time.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> when your a full time student and have no money, its a lot.


I understand it can be alot for a student, but there are evenings and weekends and holidays one can work to make extra money. If there is not enough time between studies than no mma, unless its do it your self


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

zinalist said:


> I go to the gym but I cannot afford training for hours and paying for mma sessions. I 've been warching mma fights for years and almost all theories and styles of each fighter are in my head
> 
> I am pretty fit, flexible and strong.
> 
> ...












James Thompson, is that really you?


----------



## PirateNinja415 (Dec 3, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> James Thompson, is that really you?


I loled


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Didn't Evan Tanner first learn a lot from watching videos?


Yes, he did! inspiring individual he was


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Didn't Evan Tanner first learn a lot from watching videos?


Exactly, look how that ended...


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Too sooooooooon!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm going to be joining The Fight Factory in London. It's only about £50 per month, which isn't bad compared to other MMA Gyms that charge a minimum of £90 per monthly. 

The only problem with this Fight Factory place is that they don't seem to have any sessions that focus on Wrestling, which is a form of combat i've always been interested in. They do, however, everything else.


----------

